# Learning Art Nouveau & Art Deco Designs and Design Elements



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone know a good reference for learning the key design elements of Arts Nouveau & Deco in furniture?


----------



## Icemizer (Sep 16, 2008)

Heres a site with some good pics of Art Deco furniture.

http://www.deco-world.co.uk/furniture.htm


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

The last time I was at the Gamble House, there was an annoying art history student asking the docent all kinds of annoying artsy-fartsy questions about Art Nouveau being the antecedent of Greene & Greene.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

maybe oversimplified as he says, but rick3ddd hit it right on the nail.

as far as G&G, it looks to me like their style is more closely fitted with art deco - the cloud motifs, cutouts, etc all have a much more "rectangular" quality than the whiplash curves of art nouveau.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a source for some examples of Art Nouveau furniture to go along with Icemizer's Art Deco link.

I often find it instructive to compare design styles as they are expressed in a highly defined item, since there is less variation in form due to the restricted program requirements. Below are two versions of a tea service one in the Art Nouveau style and one in the Art Deco style.


----------



## Elodie2007 (Dec 26, 2016)

Wood is invariably synonymous with timeless authenticity, know-how and skilled craftsmanship. The solid worth and value of wood has crossed ages and still remains. Wood is an organic material with natural beauty.

http://www.mauvilacindustries.com/wood-surfaces.html


----------

